# 2019 Kioti CK2610 Radiator



## AJLawn (5 mo ago)

so i was on a tree job and removing the logs and a branch kicked up and whacked the bottom plastic part attached to the radiator. it snapped the plastic and started leaking coolant. kioti dealer here wants $500 for a new radiator. I got the part number, TC26-1800A but cant find anything on the internet for it. my question is, would a kubota LX2610 radiator be interchangeable? and has anyone else had a similar situation happen and how did you rectify it? 

thank you in advance.
AJ


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy AJ, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried tractorjoe??








Tractor Parts and More | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


TractorJoe offers the best online shopping for tractor parts. Get quality tractor parts for Ford tractors, John Deere tractors, Massey Ferguson tractors and many more at discount prices.




www.tractorjoe.com





Another source is Paige Tractor. I have dealt with them several times.. They have really god people in their parts department..








Commercial Mower Dealers in Texas - Paige Tractors


Shop for our commercial outdoor power equipment from Paige Tractors. Browse tractors, riding mowers and more tractors by Cub Cadet, Hustler, and Kioti Zero-Turns.



paigetractors.com


----------



## AJLawn (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Howdy AJ, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you tried tractorjoe??
> 
> ...


 i appreciate it, thank you. 
im going to give them a call now.


----------

